# I was high-jacked!!!!



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 26, 2013)

Lil to say. .. my shipment of Seeds that I've been waiting for was taken in Chicago by customs.. I knew it when I seem the green tape wrapped all around it. .. I hope the attitude fix this ice already emailed them and sent them pics aswell. . Man can you say really upset:hitchair: :hitchair: :hitchair:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah Man...thats a Blow to the Tude...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2013)

Bummer


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2013)

Bummer.  I wonder how much seizures have to with where the package goes through customs?  Seeds come to me from the west coast.  In a whole lot of years and a whole lot of orders, I have never had one seized by customs (knocks on wood as she writes this).


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 27, 2013)

This was the first time  happening to me. .

Spoke worth someone today through the email, quick response from them. . They gonna send me something else back out tonight (it'll be morning there) gave them some different ways of shipping them that could hopefully prevent this from happening again. . Let you all know what happen next


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2013)

:joint4:

that does indeed suck the big connish....

I've gotten the orders I've placed. Typically 8 daze to the p nw


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2013)

you were lucky they made it right---green mojo to you blunt


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 27, 2013)

The only seizures I've ever heard of all were in the windy city.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 27, 2013)

And usually it's not really a customs seizure. The US Dept of Ag is using a quarantine on invasive species to seize seeds from all sorts of plants, including cannabis.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 1, 2013)

I had my first seed seizure back in April after years of worry free ordering. Homeland Security (AKA) Customs pulled a random inspection because the country was on high alert then from those Ricin letters going around. I let the seed bank know what happened. I asked for a replacement pack of the seeds that I ordered or I would dispute the purchase with the credit card company. My seed order was replaced. Just no freebies second time. Something to keep in mind when placing orders. I think right now is a Bad time with all that is going on in the world.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2013)

it's been all over the net for months that attitude has been getting nabbed left n right, mostly in chi town. you gambled n lost. i like to stack my odds, i wont order from the mug shop ( originally because of their horrible customer service). good luck with future orders!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup that's whet mine were taken at in the chi.. I'm jus waiting right now but as soon as something arrive I will let you all know. . Aswell I will let you know if they changed there shipping tactics, I just won't tell you how our wht they changed ( jus like I can't tell you all the ideas I gave them that they said they liked).. You all take care,  and I should be updating this week upon arrival


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 1, 2013)

Just made my purchase 2 days ago.. will keep in touch in this thread and let you know if they made it. I hope so, I love the Tude


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 1, 2013)

What I don't like ordering from some of these places is that they are not honest with customs with what they declare. And then the package is checked. All I can say about Attitude is they do offer guaranteed shipping. I always use that option there. The most stealth shipping I have ever dealt with is Goldenseed. If anyone here has used them you know what I am talking about.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2013)

Orca..How do you declare something that is illegal?

Best I have had for stealth is Herbies. Took me awhile to find


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 1, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Orca..How do you declare something that is illegal?
> 
> Best I have had for stealth is Herbies. Took me awhile to find


 
What I'm saying is if you declare that your sending for example a CD. There is a CD case, but no CD in the case. They screen the package and it does not jive!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 3, 2013)

It's here in the US.. Not Chicago tho!!! Looking good so far.. it is however where MMJ is allowed:icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

dont buy seeds, befriend good ppl and you get seeds free....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 4, 2013)

.......you're my friend TOA :confused2: 


Where they at?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 6, 2013)

Beanz just processed through Jamaica, NY facility. Looks like I will be getting quality products from The Tude yet again!  

I was surely a bit skeptical this time around after reading the recent nabbings.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad for ya man. . Mine is still in transit smmfh... needs to hurry up!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

:smoke1: and :chillpill: buddy. It'll be there!

**crosses fingers**


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2013)

:48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2013)

Got them!! My reship was safe for my 75 Seeds but they messed up sent the wrong strain. . Wanted sativa Seeds Haze#1 and got Nirvana haze#13.. I think someone was high lol but Atleast I got my stuff


----------



## pcduck (Sep 10, 2013)

congrats


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice Congrats you ready to start feeding the growing adiction


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2013)

It don't take much fang... I'm a pretty giving person! 


Congrats on the safe order!


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> It don't take much fang... I'm a pretty giving person!
> 
> 
> Congrats on the safe order!


 
got any kush???


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2013)

Which one? :rofl:


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

creamy, coffee, latte, like katsu or prez og...  

my mom katsu bk I been riding with five years did a disappearing act, and thought I was sol, then greenblood of lifesblood seeds gifted me beans of his version of dead prez og, and life just got a lil more pleasant...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 10, 2013)

Got mind the other day, another excellent transaction with the Tude! 

Glad you were able to get your resent items!! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 10, 2013)

@TOA: ... I'll take 4 of everything you got, thank you come again.


----------



## Irish (Sep 10, 2013)

another safe landing rocking the tude...cool cool...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank u guys. . Finna start on my grow now lol journal be up shortly. . tune in to see what I do next. . JusBlaze


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

:clap:

good stuff, bud. Now the fun!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

quick ?

did you have them resend to the same addy?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea I did, but I don't stay there


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 13, 2013)

anyone had successful deliveries from Sea of Seeds? my package just arrived in Chicage >_< sigh... lets hope it makes it to me without fancy green tape /crosses fingers /knocks on wood


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope they make it sun...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

a lil delivery mojo for ya, sunkard


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 13, 2013)

lol thanks guys... well its been at least 24 hours since it arrived in chicago... havnt checked status since this morning... fingers crossed for a speedy escape from that horrid town... well horrid for our deliveries XD


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 16, 2013)

again thanks a ton got all the good mojo thrown my way it seems my order sat in the international sorting facility for a day then the reg sorthing facility, and was sent out over the weekend, it arrived about an hour or 2 away from my place at about midnight last night and departed around 4 or 5am this morning... so hopefuly with good luck ill have it either today or tomorrow, hoping everything is good and still there since it didnt have an extended stay in chicago, and it seems everyone whos been hyjacked of their order thanks to chicago customs, its stayed with them for at least a week or so... only 3 days total here from international arrival to departure to my state... keepin fingers crossed


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 16, 2013)

I got faith that you will get the today. . I know how stressful it is after reading all this mess about Seeds being taken. .. jusBlaze


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 16, 2013)

WHOO HOO!!! order was successful... got it today, took a while to find them, they hid them real good XD my buddy ended up finding them for me lol. got 5 Budda Purple Kush Auto Fems, 2 Sleetstack X Skunk regs, 1 Northern Lights X Northern Lights fem, 1 Auto Purple Fem, and i was supposed to get a Northern Lights X AK47 fem but instead i got a White widow X Amnesia Haze Fem... cant complain, every one looks perfect, gonna do a bit of a clean up and rearranging of my grow room this weekend and hopefuly they will be popped into some soil saturday night or sunday XD i cant wait, gonna be a sexy purple forest for the next few months XD


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 17, 2013)

Great can't wait to see you grow. . Congrats


----------

